# Server Error?



## Sony5

Please can anyone help me? Everytime I try to translate any word in any language i come to a different page that says:

_Server Error in '/' Application.

Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
_

Please help, my exams start next week! Thank-you.


----------



## honeyheart

What kind of help do you need? Is it the WordReference dictionary that's not working in your computer?


----------



## Sony5

I can log onto the wordreference main page and eveything's ok. The forums are ok - its just when i want to type in a translation from english to spanish or to any other language, i press enter and it comes up with that error message.
I have no idea how it happened, it was working fine last week. Any ideas?


----------



## honeyheart

Yes: send a PM to a moderator. 
Good luck.


----------



## Linguist301

It's been happening to me, I thought it'd just go away!

IT's AWFUL!


----------



## Nunty

We are contacting the administrator about this.

Please let us know if it continues/gets worse/stops.

Thanks.

Nunty, moderator


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I think I've fixed this problem. (It seems that your ISP assigned you very low IP addresses that start with "2." and that confused my server.)  Let me know if the problems continue for you.

Mike


----------



## Linguist301

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I've fixed this problem. (It seems that your ISP assigned you very low IP addresses that start with "2." and that confused my server.)  Let me know if the problems continue for you.
> 
> Mike



Ah! You're the best! You never realise how important something is til it's gone! I'm glad the dictionary's back!


----------



## BBallerl

I know this is an old thread, but I am having the same problem with word reference.

I can access the home page and forum but as soon as I enter a search for translation, the same error. 
Often times I can use word reference for about 10 min before it shuts down and I can't use it.
I'm on a school public network, with I believe an IP address beginning with two. (I can't say for sure, I'm just a student)
Can anyone help me?

Here are the details.



> *Server Error in '/' Application.*
> 
> *Argument 'Start' must be greater than zero.*
> 
> * Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during  the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace  for more information about the error and where it originated in the  code.
> 
> * Exception Details: *System.ArgumentException: Argument 'Start' must be greater than zero.
> 
> *Source Error:*
> 
> (I seem not to be able to post the details because it thinks that they are all links....)
> 
> *Version Information:* Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.272


----------



## mkellogg

BBallerl, please write me through the Contact Us link at the bottom of this page and I will take a look.

Mike


----------

